# ipod totalement bloqué (sur la pomme apple)



## pptite644 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Hier j'allume mon ipod classic (160Gb), normalement pour jouer à un jeu... et là coup de thèâtre, il sa bloque et sur l'écran il apparaît la pomme de apple, et là je ne peux rien faire, j'ai essayé de le brancher, mais rien... j'ai également essayé de faire sumultanement menu et stop pendant 10 secondes, mais c'est toujours pareil, que faire surtout que je pars à l'étranger pour mon boulot pendant plusieurs mois, faut-il que je l'envoi à réparer???
Merci pour votre aide .
pptite644


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2008)

pptite644 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Hier j'allume mon ipod classic (160Gb), normalement pour jouer à un jeu... et là coup de thèâtre, il sa bloque et sur l'écran il apparaît la pomme de apple, et là je ne peux rien faire, j'ai essayé de le brancher, mais rien... j'ai également essayé de faire sumultanement menu et stop pendant 10 secondes, mais c'est toujours pareil, que faire surtout que je pars à l'étranger pour mon boulot pendant plusieurs mois, faut-il que je l'envoi à réparer???
> Merci pour votre aide .
> pptite644



Bonjour,
déjà attends que la batterie se décharge totalement, puis rebranche-le à ton ordi. Va ensuite dans iTunes et réinitialise-le.


----------

